# Herping



## Amynickid (Jun 2, 2014)

So I went herping months ago now, and the only python I seen with my ex and his brother was a coastal carpet python eating a mouse on my ex's brothers farm. Who while doing so allowed us to stroke it, continued his meal, then moved higher up into tree. The point to my story is I have heard that it is extremely rare to see that, was it just lucky that we bumped into him while eating? He was also the only python we seen that night.

- - - Updated - - -

don't have photos as my ex has them -.-


----------



## Lawra (Jun 4, 2014)

WHY WHY WHY would you "stroke" a python that's eating?!?!?!

Didn't your parents ever teach you to look but don't touch?!?!?!

Geez...

Thanks goodness you only "bumped into" one python that night!!!!!

Daily lesson: leave them the hell alone!!!!!


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Over reaction much geez 
lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds pretty cool ive never crossed one feasting but would be awesome


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't move out.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 5, 2014)

I've seen threads where people have taken many photos of elapids eating small lizards

- - - Updated - - -

Many


----------



## RedFox (Jun 5, 2014)

Not that rare. Definitely more common in the warmer months though.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 5, 2014)

Snakes live in a sort of 'home range' so they will hang around as long as there is food to be caught.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 5, 2014)

Leasdraco said:


> Snakes live in a sort of 'home range' so they will hang around as long as there is food to be caught.



Makes sense. We have a green tree snake that lives in our back garden. He is super cute and often hangs out in our banana trees....bloody fast though lol ive tried to get up close but he is not keen lol. We have frogs n mice and a few bird baths n a creek so guess he will probs be around for a while.


----------

